# What DISH HD Channels Can this get



## ohio_caps (Dec 26, 2006)

I have an 811 now with a dish 500 antenna and I get the basic HDPAK. I am think about getting a Vip211 with a Dish1000 with one of the other HD packages (probably Gold until the AT250+HD comes out). Knowing that the 811 is MPEG2, will I get any other HD channels other then those on the basic HDPAK on the 811? I can't find a site that shows which channels are MPEG2 and which ones are MPEG4.

Thanks in advance


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

ohio_caps said:


> I have an 811 now with a dish 500 antenna and I get the basic HDPAK. I am think about getting a Vip211 with a Dish1000 with one of the other HD packages (probably Gold until the AT250+HD comes out). Knowing that the 811 is MPEG2, will I get any other HD channels other then those on the basic HDPAK on the 811? I can't find a site that shows which channels are MPEG2 and which ones are MPEG4.
> 
> Thanks in advance


:welcome_s ohio_caps,

Look here

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdchan.htm

You can find the answer to lots of questions like this by clicking on the icon "EKB on DBSTalk" in the upper-left corner of any page on this site.


----------

